
Avoid These Things When Logging from Your Application - douche
http://www.daedtech.com/avoid-things-logging-application/
======
aamederen
And please avoid using the same database for product and its logs at the same
time.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
Good call. I still prefer old fashioned text logging when possible, so you can
catch database/service connectivity issues in the same spot.

